# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Hunting & Trapping >  Questions About Animal Meat

## Manio

Now if I got lost which of these animals would be my best bet to eat and why? It's your opinion

- Raccoon
- Squirrel 
- Chipmunks
- Badger
- Beaver

It's just a random bunch of animals I could think of I'd find most easily in Canada, if I wasn't looking for a whole lot.

----------


## RangerXanatos

First, explain what you mean by best to eat.  
Easiest to obtain?
Most nutients?
Most filling?
etc...

----------


## crashdive123

The best one to eat would, without a doubt, be the one that you could catch.  If you are lost and in the wilderness any will fill your belly.

----------


## RangerXanatos

For me in my area, I would probably go for squirrel because the abundance and ease to capture.  Put up several squirrel poles or rat traps in trees and then do whatever and check back every now and then to see if I've caught anything.

Daniel

----------


## Manio

My means would be yes, easiest to catch. And squirrels are most abundant, and that would mean more to eat right?

----------


## flandersander

I would go after squirrel. You could be injured trying to catch badger, beaver and coon can be rather dangerous when attacked. So I would say chipmunk or squirrel.

----------


## RangerXanatos

Squirrels are small so the amount that you catch is in varies directly to how much meat you will get.  I think it would be best to put the squirrel in a stew if you have the other ingredients on hand.

----------


## Manio

So if I decided to make Squirrel Stew, I could try finding things like wilds grasses, and maybe some fruits?

I don't know alot about edible vegetation, but I do know somethings.

----------


## crashdive123

My best advice on wild edibles is to not eat them unless you are sure.

----------


## Manio

OK, but back onto my meat questions. 
---
If I couldn't find any squirrels or chipmunks with decent meat on them, what would be the best animal to resort to and why?

For example, which animal would have a good amount of protein and meat, if squirrel and chipmunk has been ruled out?

----------


## Sourdough

> OK, but back onto my meat questions. 
> ---
> If I couldn't find any squirrels or chipmunks with decent meat on them, what would be the best animal to resort to and why?
> 
> For example, which animal would have a good amount of protein and meat, if squirrel and chipmunk has been ruled out?



Only one thing that a porcupine is good for and that is easy to catch dinner, I have killed them with a stick, more like a club..... :Smile:

----------


## crashdive123

Manio - it's all going to be a matter of what you are able to catch.  If getting protien takes eating insects that are available, then you eat insects.  Bird, fish, squirrel......whatever you can catch.

----------


## Runs With Beer

Crash is right, In a survival sit. What ever you can catch or gather. Feed the Need.

----------


## Sourdough

When you get old you learn that a "Real Man" carries his survival food in a "SpareTire"; Above or below the belt. I have a 24 month survival spare tire. I call it the On'Board survival pack. You can't loose it.....well you could if I was willing to work....

----------


## RangerXanatos

I know exactly what you're talking about hope.  Just like these guys going around showing off their punny 6 pack.  A "Real Man" carries the whole keg!  :Wink:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Manio

So, basically anything that looks like it would have food on it, so trout and what-not, I should bring my knife set, a couple skillets and some olive oil?

Well, isn't their any birds that are fairly easy to catch and devour?

----------


## RangerXanatos

Yes.  I believe that any mammal and bird may be eaten.  But not all fish and insect are.   To catch a bird, you may be able to use the arapuca (sp?) trap that one of our members posted a video of.  Try doing a search of it.

----------


## RBB

> Now if I got lost which of these animals would be my best bet to eat and why? It's your opinion
> 
> - Raccoon
> - Squirrel 
> - Chipmunks
> - Badger
> - Beaver
> 
> It's just a random bunch of animals I could think of I'd find most easily in Canada, if I wasn't looking for a whole lot.


Easiest to get - squirrel.  Best, beaver or racoon.  Beaver tail is a delicacy.  Just throw it in the coals and wait till the skin splits.  Turn it over and wait again.  Salt and pepper to taste. 

My cat won't eat a chipmunk!

You have, of course, left out the best survival animal meat - porcupine.  Easy to kill, and not bad tasting.  Be sure to clean it well as they sleep in their own filth.

----------


## Manio

What if you bbq'd the chipmunk, and covered it in hot sauce? Your cat might not like it, but somebody would right?

----------


## crashdive123

> So, basically anything that looks like it would have food on it, so trout and what-not, I should bring my knife set, a couple skillets and some olive oil?
> 
> Well, isn't their any birds that are fairly easy to catch and devour?


Not meaning to be disrespectful, but if you're going to carry all of that just carry some food too?  When you started off I thought you were lost without much or any gear.

----------


## Sourdough

> Well, isn't their any birds that are fairly easy to catch and devour?


We have spruce hens, easy to catch or kill with a stone. Taste good.

----------


## sh4d0wm4573ri7

Personally any of them would be good I myself would try for a mixed bag as sqirrel or any of the above would get old quick and I believe a mixed bag is much better neways

----------


## Jericho117

Another babe in the woods.....lol.....joking..... In any survival situation, taste of food  means nothing. It might, in some, release endorphens from the brain and give you a good sense of moral----increasing your chances of survival. But from my opinion, squirrel makes an excellent pick-offf small meal that taste good with dried Sassasfras seasoning.

----------


## tacmedic

Don't forget, animals are only about 30% protein; wheras insects are over 90% protein.  But be sure to do research on which ones are edible in your area.

----------


## Riverrat

On the list you have, beaver is the better tasting and easiest to catch. But the best is, as others have said, porcupine...easy to catch and not to bad tasting either.

----------


## trax

Hey Manio...rabbit, they're not really as smart as Bugs...go for rabbit. Grouse, ptarmigan, fish. If you're out trying to make yourself some wilderness gourmet meal that's one thing. If you're in a survival situation bear in mind that the food you capture has to replace more calories than what you displaced catching it or you're literally working yourself to death

----------


## reluctantpawn

crickets, grasshoppers, mayflys are all tasty available food sources except for maybe the mayfly. Grubs found in and under downed trees are very good with butter. Earthworms will work but aren't very tasty. Snake is very good when it deep fried and more than passible roasted. Snails like grubs are good with drawn butter. Generally in the continental US if it moves eat it.

reluctantpawn

----------


## superior

I would think the best choice (if you have a choice) would be something with some fat content. I rember survivor-man saying that if all you ate was rabbit for weeks, that you would eventually get protein poisoning as the animal almost no fat content.

----------


## ClayPick

You could also carry a little cracked corn. Use it for bait and snare a pheasant. If you cant you can always eat the corn. Id take bugs over some of the above. :Big Grin:

----------


## Stairman

> I would think the best choice (if you have a choice) would be something with some fat content. I rember survivor-man saying that if all you ate was rabbit for weeks, that you would eventually get protein poisoning as the animal almost no fat content.


Thats true.Ive read where trappers and indians hunted and camped together at times.The indians consumed brains,liver,heart,kidneys,blood and broke the bones to consume the marrow.The trappers however,only ate the lean meat roasted over a fire.The lack of fat in the digestive system gave them diarrea and would eventually kill them if fat of some sort wasent eaten.Not understanding this concept innocent indians were killed because none of them were getting sick and the white men thought they were being poisoned.It might take a week for the fat in our systems to be depleted.Afterwhich digestion of lean meat only can cause problems.

----------


## Jericho117

That is why I think the Native Americans are some of the best of the best, not Bear or Les.

----------


## Jericho117

Just wondering (no offense to anyone. seriously no negatives), but those who watch television shows like Man v.s Wild or Survivorman on a regular basis, do you guys read and study survival, and practice these skills daily, or do you just watch and place information into memory and say this is what you will do when your lost? Just wondering.......I know some who watch it and study it, that's fine just wanted to know.

----------


## flandersander

I think of it more of a reality tv show. I know bear's is fake, and survivorman's i'm begining to wonder... but they are more entertaining that informitave. Although i got the magnesium flint stick idea from les, thats about all i've taken away from the show.

----------


## FVR

If I trapped them one way or the other, or had the chance to shoot them, it would be the coon or the beaver.  

I chose these two for their fat content.  Both store way more fat than a freak'n tree rat, and as far as a badger, no thanks.  Chipmunk, to me they are not worth the work.


I don't watch much tv, maybe catch Les now and then.  Watched Bear a few times and realized he really is putting himself in danger, alot. 

What I know, is what I have learned hands on over the years.  I read about mushrooms, but will never pick them and eat them, so I never comment on them. If I do, I post "I read that."

I'm not here to try and impress anyone, really don't give a crap one way or the other.  I've been doing, well, I started primitive skills back in 94 or 95.  I owned my own company and also became a vendor at all the rendezvous in Georgia.  Started making bows, arrows, flintknapping, had already been throwing, made all my clothes, tanned many of my own deer, hog, badger, fox, and otter skins.  Competed not very successfully in fire making contests at the pow wows and rendezvous, could make a fire, but others were faster.

Then I pull information from years ago when I spent 3 years as a Recon Marine, venturing to the deserts, mountains, cold weather climates and jungles.

Old farts will remember, when Bear first came on the scene and did a jungle adventure, I wondered why, or how, he could spend days in the jungle and not get diaper rash, foot rot, or chaved skin during his stint in the jungle.  Why, because he stayed in hotels we found out.

Spend 3 plus days in the jungle, wet all the time and come out without rot, yeh right.  Even Les adressed this in his show.

Bear is a boot.

----------


## edr730

More often then not, when you run after a porcupine he runs up the tree before you can get to him. You can either watch him go and you stay hungry or...you can go after him, chase him to to the tiny top branches, bent the branch over with your weight and shake like heck. Porcupine falls and someone on the ground clubs him. Dead porcupine. Tall oaks that grow in thick woods are best for this. Prior experience with the top thin branches is recommended. If you're out to get yourself killed then do the same thing with a pine or ash. Branch breaks, porcupine falls, you fall, you're dead, porcupine runs off, end of game.

----------


## flandersander

OR... you fall off, land on porcupine, soft landing, kill porcupine, eat porcupine, remove quills from @$$ and lower back.

----------


## edr730

haha Uh oh....gotta deduct game points for that one. At least you gain a sustaining meal that has the delicate flavor of a crappy old pine tree. Extra points awarded for those who know how to make it taste good...I don't.

----------


## Ole WV Coot

I don't know what area you would be in but squirrels are everywhere as rabbits. Catch one possum and you'll have enough grease for your little red wagon also. If you get hungry enough the Southbound end of a Northbound skunk would be mighty tasty.

----------


## Jericho117

Oppusum meat taste and roasts like steak with lots of fat, I remember the flavor. They are easy to catch.

----------


## edr730

Yes, Coot, deer squirrel and rabbit are my first choices. Yes, it depends on the scenerio and how hungry you are. I wanted to say that porcupine can be an easy kill without weapons and even if it climbs a tree. With coons in a tree you need a big boot or stick. They can stand their ground. As far as the skunks go....haha they scare me more than climbing after a porcupine. I know older people who claimed they have removed skunks from basements by sitting and feeding them marshmallows then picking them up quickly by the tail and they couldn't lift the tail and spray.....hmmm....I dunno....maybe....I'm not that brave. More often than not, they still spray if you blow their head off. My father would catch skunks in live traps and slowly pull them to a pond a hundred yards away, drown them then skin them....they never sprayed him. He cautioned me to never lift the tail of a dead skunk because they still spray even when dead. 
Jericho, we have possums here too, but never used to have them. I've walked up to them as they waddle away and picked them up by the back of the neck, held them up and looked at them....they don't do nothin. I've been told they are good with stuffing and sweet potatoes. How do they survive? They're like a Dodo bird.

----------


## edr730

Climbing after coons or porkies is a pretty easy way to get one of them. Sometimes if you shake or knock a coon out of a tree, whoever is waiting with a club at the bottom just isn't ready enough. It's best to start swinging before the coon hits the ground and then get ready to start running too. At times, an animal will go into a hole. If you can't reach in and grab his hind leg and pull him out (as long as he can't turn around), you can always find a stick or briar that can reach him, split it, push the stick against him, then just twist him out of his hole. Of course if you have a gun, and you've shot a gun once or twice, you can easily shoot the animals instead of just using sticks and your hands.

----------


## FallenGun21

Beaver is excellent in a survival situation.  Many mountain men lived off it while trapping.

----------


## Sourdough

> Beaver is excellent in a survival situation.  Many mountain men lived off it while trapping.


Hell I enjoy a good beaver, and I ain't no mountain man. :Tooth:  :Thumbup:  :EEK!:  :Innocent:  :Innocent:

----------


## rwc1969

> The best one to eat would, without a doubt, be the one that you could catch. If you are lost and in the wilderness any will fill your belly.


That's what I was going to say. Other than that the fattest one?

----------


## rwc1969

Beaver would definitely boost morale at least.

----------


## crashdive123

> Hell I enjoy a good beaver, and I ain't no mountain man.


But you live on the side of.............


And you're a ............


Oh, never mind.

----------


## Justin Case

"Save a Tree, Eat a Beaver"

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Beaver is excellent in a survival situation.  Many mountain men lived off it while trapping.


 A good quality beaver is good _any_ time, however....if you mess with the wrong beaver, you could end up in a survival situation! LOL :Ph34r:

----------


## Justin Case

Truth is,  I cant afford beaver....

----------


## Rick

> you can always find a stick or briar that can reach him, split it, push  the stick against him, then just twist him out of his hole.


The trouble with this method is it is illegal in many states. 

In Indiana it is Illegal to: 

• Remove wild animals from any cavity or den;
• Disturb the den or nest of any animal by shooting, digging, cutting  or chipping; with the aid of smoke, fire, fumes, chemicals, ferret or other small animal; or with any device introduced into the hole where the animal is sheltered
• Use or carry tree climbing or cutting equipment for the purpose of dislodging an animal from a tree.

----------


## Justin Case

> The trouble with this method is it is illegal in many states. 
> 
> In Indiana it is Illegal to: 
> 
>  Remove wild animals from any cavity or den;
>  Disturb the den or nest of any animal by shooting, digging, cutting  or chipping; with the aid of smoke, fire, fumes, chemicals, ferret or other small animal; or with any device introduced into the hole where the animal is sheltered
>  Use or carry tree climbing or cutting equipment for the purpose of dislodging an animal from a tree.


This should be the law everywhere !

----------


## oly

> This should be the law everywhere !


I totally agree with you Justin and I hope I don't offend you but.




> Now *if I got lost* which of these animals would be my best bet to eat and why? It's your opinion
> .


Anything goes.

----------


## Justin Case

Life or death,,,  I agree, anything goes....

----------


## EdD270

Of the animals listed, the beaver would supply the most and the best tasting meat, but they are quite hard to catch. The racoon would be a second in meat amount, but again are not easy to catch. Chipmunks and squirrels have little meat, but are relatively easy to catch so they'd probably be the best choice. Badger would have quite a bit of meat, but catching one, then killing it, would be a trick. 
In the North woods the easiest and meatiest animal would be the porcupine. Easy to catch and kill, lots of meat and taste good, too.
In North America pretty much all mammals, birds and fish are edible. Many insects and larvae are also edible and there are many edible plants. Any animal you catch needs to be cooked well to prevent transmission of parasites or disease. 
And remember that edible does not mean it tastes good, only that you can eat it without getting sick and get some nutrition from it.
As mentioned in other posts to this thread, be sure to study up on your area's fish & game laws and follow them carefully when you're out practicing, keeping in mind that in a real, true, survival situation the laws go out the window.

----------


## BH51

I'd go with squirrel, as the others will have a fatty'r meat and subject to
become rancid.....chipmunk too small and likely not worth the effort as 
you may burn more calories trying to catch one than not...Sounds like
you may need to become knowledgeable of snare wire in any case...Note; 
All the critters for'mentioned will eat you up...If'n I was lost I would 1st
focus on the tenderest wild greens and briars...fish are easier to catch
when it comes down to it.........hopefull helpful............................BH51

----------


## Pocomoonskyeyes3

Well I have read you can literally starve to death,eating rabbit at every meal. It seems that here in civilization that Fat is frowned on in our diets, because it is so readily available. On the other hand, in the wilderness most meat is leaner than what we are accustomed to. (No Farmer fattening up the critters for market)Even cracking the bones of critters and boiling them will provide some marrow fat.

----------


## Rick

If you've never had cooked marrow, trust me, you haven't eaten. It's some of the best stuff you will ever put in your mouth. I can't stomach it raw but baked is delicious.

----------


## randyt

I would opt for the beaver. with beaver, at least in my area that means a beaver pond, not many bank beaver here. With a beaver pond that means water, usually cattails and muskrats. I much prefer a herbivore meat to a scavenger or carnivore meat.

----------


## Rick

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## randyt

the quickest way to get a beavers attention is to tear a hole in their dam. best to do it a couple hours before dark. they'll be along to fix it.

----------


## crashdive123

Ike and Fred are two beavers that have been homesteading in the same area for three years now.  One day they come home after a day of playing in the woods.  Ike looks at Fred and says "There's another dam hole".

----------


## Alaska Grandma

by far my choice would be beaver (if you can get one). We eat a lot of beaver, trapping in the spring and early summer when the hunting season is open. It's one of our favorite meats. One beaver can last many days (and that's 2 good meals a day)! It is actually one of the most nutritious meats out there, and the fat is really good too. I'm not much of a "liver" person, but I eat and enjoy beaver liver and the heart. 

Never had coon, but I've had some tasty porkies. Singe the quills off in a hot flaming fire before skinning (unless you want to save them for projects, they are fun to use with beadwork). Squirrels are ok, but a small meal and rather gamy. birds are good, but again, only one meal for your kill.

just my .02
Grandma Lori

----------


## sushidog

Down here in Louisiana most of the beavers have been ousted by nutria. They are like giant rats - tasty, giant rats! If I had my choice of what to shoot (like they are all lined up in a row or something) it would be a coon. The coons down here are many times the size of the others. Have any of you been hunting and seen several possums running out the dead carcass of a cow? They love to eat the rotting guts out of them, avoiding the meat. I won't touch a possum - foul critters. Gator is good too, with plenty of meat, but the fat is nasty and the meat must be trimmed clean or it will be tainted - sort of like a snake. Don't ignore the alligator snapping turtle, cause they're easy to catch, with lots of tasty meat, but they're not so plentiful any more, unless you know where to look. ; )

Back in the day, I took a survival, evasion and escape course given by good ol Uncle sam. They stressed not to worry with rabbits or squirrels  - too much effort for too little calories gained. 

The most important thing about cleaning a coon is getting all the musk glands. The large musk glands are located on the back of the forelegs and along the spine in the small of the back. They look like little inch long footballs and are very smelly. There are numerous smaller football shaped musk glands about the size of your little fingernail (a bout 14 total) that usually come off when the coon is skinned. Iv'e only been able to find 12 in the smaller coons - the tender ones. Also make sure you bleed it good and trim off the fat (if it's not life and death) as the fat is very gamey. I like to boil the cut up meat first in salt water, just like a snake, to get rid of the gamyness. If you've got some seasoning spices now is the time to use them.  The big ones need to be stewed for a while (preferably in an acidy, tomato based sauce picante for several hours, until done.) Add your taters, onions, or whatever veggie you have during the last 30-45 minutes. If you have the time, brown it off and make a nice medium roux (if you've got a little flower and oil) if you really want to enjoy it. Remember, in a survival situation, save the bones. Roast them over an open fire and break em for the marrow and throw the remains in a pot or dutch oven full of water and allow to simmer all day for a great, rich stock. There's plenty of nutrition in the bones still. There's basic survival and then there's survival in style like a cajun!  

There's lots of yummy critters and plants in the swamps and woods around here. There's a few that think you're a yummy critter too. You just need to persuade them differently.  :Wink: 

Bon appetit, mon cher!   Laissez les bon temps rouler!

Chip

----------


## randyt

> Ike and Fred are two beavers that have been homesteading in the same area for three years now.  One day they come home after a day of playing in the woods.  Ike looks at Fred and says "There's another dam hole".


aww gee whiz, now every beaver is going to blame me for those dam holes.

----------


## Cornmonkey

We have most of those critters here but the porkysticker, the quickest meal would be a possum done right ya have a good meal and lots of fat to use as light, lube, even boot water proofing. Treerat is one of my favorite gravy hot biscuits, lord thats some tongue slapping stuff. Coon and groundhog are very good the only thing is a lot of first time wild game cooker's try and treat it like it came from the store, every critter has its thang some fat lean and in between lol. O and the bone marrow, thats some of the best stuff ya ever et. In a pinch don't forget about Kentucky flying possum our little friend the crow. Not bad if roasted up and don't even need a gun bird snares work great. I,d say they are a few of them up north. I just love wild game over store meat any day. If it's dumber and slower than me, the hides off and the fire's on.

----------


## Rick

Chip - I'm with you on the marrow. Cooked marrow is just about the best stuff there is. Raw marrow makes me heave. I have no idea why but the difference in taste between raw and cooked is really bad.

----------


## klkak

The title of the OP is "Questions about animal meat"

Um, is there another kind of meat?

----------


## sushidog

> The title of the OP is "Questions about animal meat"
> 
> Um, is there another kind of meat?


Human meat? MMM, and tasty too!

Chip

----------


## OhioGrizzLapp

Don't eat the brains, nuttin worse than mad squirrel or mad beaver sickness........ I wonder just what makes the dang beaver just so darn mad in the first place.......

----------


## LowKey

Was gonna say the same thing for coon. Lots of rabid coons up this way. Possums too. And an occasional skunk. The other thing is you might want to know is how to spot a diseased rabbit or squirrel, before or after killing.

With every question asked by the OP I got the impression he was either heading off into the wilderness with his breechclout and knife, or he's playing.

----------


## EdD270

They are all edible. Obviously, the larger animals, beaver and racoon will have much more meat for the calories you spend to catch them making them more worthwhile. The badger will have some good meat, but you'll have your hands full when you catch one, they are tough and tenacious fighters. The squirrel and chipmunk are easy to catch with snares, but have little meat on them compared to the larger ones. 
All in all, I'd try for the racoon and squirrels first, easiest to catch/trap and deal with. Then the beaver, harder to catch and need a strong trap, but lots more meat that is delicious, if somewhat greasy.

----------


## gordy

> A good quality beaver is good _any_ time, however....if you mess with the wrong beaver, you could end up in a survival situation! LOL


Yeah some beavers bite back.

----------


## gordy

And it's true Beaver tastes like fish.

----------


## Justin Case

No question about it,,,,  "save a tree, eat a beaver"   LOL

----------


## sushidog

> And it's true Beaver tastes like fish.


Some certainly smell like fish.  :Wink: 

Chip

----------

